# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Please help me~

## ljj16

Is it possible to show only the Eliteleader and EliteChampion, not the whole monster?











public void PaintWorld(WorldLayer layer)
{
if (layer != WorldLayer.Map) return;
var monsters = Hud.Game.AliveMonsters.Where(x => !x.IsElite);
foreach (var monster in monsters)
{
var decorator = GetDecoratorByProgression(monster.SnoMonster.RiftProgression);
decorator.Paint(layer, monster, monster.FloorCoordinate, monster.SnoMonster.NameLocalized);
}

var Set = Hud.Game.AliveMonsters.Where(x => !x.IsElite);
foreach (var actor in Set)
{
switch ( (uint) actor.SnoActor.Sno )

----------

